# Solved: JAVA: How run RMI inside NetBeans IDE ?



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know how to run RMI applications inside NetBeans IDE? I tried several times but failed. Because of that, I have to manually create the rmiregistry and all. Please help. Thanks..


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

bump...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Solved...Have to create the RMIRegistry inside the program


----------

